# Electrical Apprenticeship in Oz?



## tweedle (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi

Im planning on starting an electrical apprenticeship in Oz, ideally Melbourne but location is the least of my concerns. Im 22 years old from London but for the last 2 and a half years have been living in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia so living away from home is not a problem and there wouldnt ever be a time I would wanna pack it in because Im home sick.

I was previously an electrical apprentice in London back in 2007 however 5 or 6 months into my apprenticeship the company went bust and I was out of the job. As Im sure most of you know, trying to get an apprenticeship in the UK these days is ridiculously hard.

Ever since I got laid off, I tried for nearly a year for someone to take me on so I could continue but no one did. That is when I looked into doing it in Oz. Since then I have been saving up pretty much every penny I have earnt over the last 3 years in order to become an fully qualified sparky and now I have enough.

Im wondering if you guys can give me any insight in how easy/difficult it is for a local employer to hire a foreigner. Should I go to college and do the preapprenticeship course? From the ads I have seen posted on the net, some prefer it but on the whole it doesnt seem like it is 100% needed. Money isnt a problem in terms of getting there, accomodation and what not and I honestly couldnt care less what I get paid just as long as I can start an apprenticeship again. Are any of you looking for an apprentice or know someone that is? Any help is much appreciated and I would be 100% committed to the job.

Thanks


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

First of all - you need to have appropriate visa. I think apprenticeships are open only to permanent residents/citizens of Australia.

Apprenticeships are obviously very popular in Australia. Since you are from UK, I don't think there would be a lot of problem with that. From what I know apprenticeship is usually a combination of work and a course at TAFE (some part of it is funded by government, not sure which one). Apprenticeship takes a few years (4 - 5 maybe? just a lucky guess).

The link below may be helpful

http://www.skills.vic.gov.au/appren...b|5491011427&gclid=CM_ylKGH76UCFQH1bwodly3Jmw


----------



## tweedle (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

The Aussie government set up a new visa in 2006 for foreign apprentices called Trade Skills Training Visa

Im mainly posting to see if anyone has any experience going through the process or knows someone that does.

Thanks tho


----------



## Purity (Sep 21, 2008)

*Electrical Apprenticeship*

What is exactly Electrical Apprenticeship? it like a practical engineer?


----------

